# icons Fichier executable unix



## Grenouilloux (8 Mars 2013)

bonjour, 
un ami m'a donné hier soir des icons pour Mac sur clef USB. J'ai regardé des tutos sur le net pour savoir comment remplacer mes fichiers monotones par ces petites créatures. Ce sont des fichiers executable unix, impossible de les ouvrir avec aperçu, rien... 
Une âme bien veillante pour me venir en aide, je craque.. 
Merci.


----------



## edd72 (8 Mars 2013)

L'icone 





est une icone générique pour les type inconnus avec les droits d'execution (droits Unix).

On peut donc se demander quel est le format de ces fichiers.

Le format "OSX" est ICNS.

Il est possible que des icônes avaient été affectées à des fichiers génériques mais si ta clé est dans un format qui ne gère pas les ressources fork (genre ta clé est en FAT ou en NTFS) alors elles ne sont plus présentes sur ces fichiers...


----------

